# ترنيمة م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

بصوااااااااااااااا بقى 

الترنيمة دى تحفة جدااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا

وانا واثقة انها هتعجبكم اوى 

وياريت مشفوش الردود غير بعد لما تسمعوها

يلااااااااا حملوا وعلى ضمنتى :smil16:

http://www.4shared.com/get/50533147/e708f20c/___.html​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

اااااااااه صحيح نسيت أقولكم...

لو عجبتكم هجيبلكم الشريط كلوووووووه 30:30:​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

جاااااارى ​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

شكرا يا مرمر علي الترنيمة


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

_جميييله

ميرسى يا مرمر_​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

انزلى بالشريط كله من مرة واحدة 
مبحبش التنقيط 
وياريت تقولى اسم الشريط قبل ما تتعبى فى رفعه ​


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اااااااااه صحيح نسيت أقولكم...
> 
> لو عجبتكم هجيبلكم الشريط كلوووووووه 30:30:​





*طب ولو ماعجبتناش ؟؟؟؟
طب هاتحطى الشريط كله من غير ما الترنيمة تعجبنا
ولا احنا مش هانعرف نمشى القسم ده ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمر على الترنيمة *​


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

بس انا كمان عايزة اشكرك على حاجة تانية يا مرمر
خليتي الناس اللى واحشانا دى تكتب ردود وتشرفنا فى القسم 
ميرنا و coptic man و totty  مرة واحدة
وخصووووووووووصا totty​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



oesi_no قال:


> انزلى بالشريط كله من مرة واحدة
> مبحبش التنقيط
> وياريت تقولى اسم الشريط قبل ما تتعبى فى رفعه ​



هههههههههههههههههه

يا ساااااااااااتر بدل ماتقولى شكرا يا مرمر 

نورتنى فى قسمى 30:

لا مش هنزله غيييييييير لما الاقى ردود كتير من الاعضاء 

لو عندك مانع قول يعنى :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



cobcob قال:


> *طب ولو ماعجبتناش ؟؟؟؟
> طب هاتحطى الشريط كله من غير ما الترنيمة تعجبنا
> ولا احنا مش هانعرف نمشى القسم ده ولا ايه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مرمر على الترنيمة *​



ايوووووووة يا كوبكوب مش هنزله غير لما الترنيمة تعجبكم :t30:

هههههههههههههه لا طبعا ماشوه على كيفكم ياستى 

ااااااااايه ياربى مشرفين القسم ده :heat:

بدل ماتقوووووووولولى شكرا :11azy: ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



cobcob قال:


> بس انا كمان عايزة اشكرك على حاجة تانية يا مرمر
> خليتي الناس اللى واحشانا دى تكتب ردود وتشرفنا فى القسم
> ميرنا و coptic man و totty  مرة واحدة
> وخصووووووووووصا totty​



اااااى خدمة يا كوبكوب أؤمرى انتى بس 30:30:

قوليلى عايزة ميييييين تانى وانا اجيبه ​


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

حلوه منك يا مرمور


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر يا قمر​


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

_هههههههههه

ميرسى يا كوبكوبتى دا انا يجيلى الشرف انى ادخل القسم هنا

وبطلى لماااضه يا مرمر واتفضلى يلا حطى لنا الشريط يا قمر

الترنيمه جمييييييله خالص_​


----------



## ana_more (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

جارى التحميل وميرسى كتير


----------



## هانى نبيل رضا (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا بجد شكرا ومليوووووون thanx متعرفيش بقالى قد ايه بدور عليهااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااا مرمر يا احلى مرمر مارووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

شكرااااااااااا ليكم كلكم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



هانى نبيل رضا قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا بجد شكرا ومليوووووون Thanx متعرفيش بقالى قد ايه بدور عليهااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااا مرمر يا احلى مرمر مارووووووووووووووووووووو



العفوووووووووو يا هانى وشكر لكلامك ​


----------



## ميزوا (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ميرسي يا مرمر ترنيمة جميلة جدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

*عارفة يابت يامرمر انا بموت فيكى 
انا اديلى اكتر من شهر بدور عليها 
يارب يخليكى لينا ياقمر ​*


----------



## kollysmail (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ترنيمة دية انا بحبها من قبل ماتنزيليها بجد شكرا لوسمحت نزلى الشريط


----------



## moka_oka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ربنا يعوضك ودايمان فى  ديمان مع رب يسوع المسيح     
     صلو من اجل ضعفى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

انا عرفاها الترنيمه دى حلوة اوى
ميرسى يا مرموره​


----------



## diaaonsy (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ترنيمة اكثر من رائعة
بركة العذراء تكون معاكى ومعانا


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

انا بشكرك كتير كتير كتير علي هذه الترنيمة انا فعلا كنت بدور عليها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

*شكراااااااااااا لمروركم وبجد انا فرحانة ان الترنيمة عجبتكم

وأنا الشريط كان عندى بس ضاع بس هحاول اجيبه لكم وأحمله 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## basnt63 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

شكرا جدااااااااااا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## f.shenoda (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

كل سنة وانتم طيبون بخير وسلام ومحبة  .. ابونا


----------



## basnt63 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ترنيمة جميلة فعلان


----------



## angel_queen2008 (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

شكرا على الترنيمه


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## basnt63 (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا (م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا) وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*

بيجد  ترنيمة جمدة


----------



## yossef smr (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (5 فبراير 2009)

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد مبسوطه اوى انى لاقيتها عايزه اقولك اصلاً انى اعدت ادور عليها كتير اوىىى على النت و على المنتدى بس مش لاقتها و اتظايقت وفقدت الامل بس فكنت عادى بقلب فالمنتدى بشوف الترانيم و كده لاقيت بالصدفه م ر ي م ,,,  اتبست اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اكيد ام النور مش عايزه تزعلنى و باعتتهالى *


----------



## doddoz (8 فبراير 2009)

_*ميرسى الترنيمة جامدة جداً جداً​*_


----------



## i'm christian (13 فبراير 2009)

*انا كنت بدور على الترنيمه دى بقالى فتره 
مرسي كتيييييييييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## تابت2 (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة تحفففففففففة لأمنا العدرا وعلى ضمنتى كلوووه يحمل*



ميرنا قال:


> جاااااارى ​



:t30::heat:


----------



## kashrafk (12 مارس 2009)

شــــــكــــــررررررررررااااااااااااااااا  ****************** ميــــرســـــــــى


----------



## sara A (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## lion_heart (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الرائعة ​


----------



## moharb (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bisa&simsim (9 يونيو 2009)

*حلوة اوى ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمر​*


----------



## vemy (13 يونيو 2009)

الله يخليكى يا مرمر دا انا بقالى 300 سنة بدور عليها
شكراااااااااااا يا عسول


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا مرمر على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## basnt63 (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lovely dove (13 يونيو 2009)

مرسي يامرمر علي الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

العفو جداااااا جدااااااااا 

وانا مبسوطة انكم كلكم كنتم بتدورا عليهاااااا 

وقريب جدا اجيبلكم الشريط كله لانه اتمسح من عندى 

وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين ​


----------



## كرس (1 يوليو 2009)

بجد ترنيمة جامدة جدااا ربنا يعوضك انا اصلا بموت فى ترانيم بولس ملاك كلها
:99:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا قمر ترنيمة جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

احنا من غير لما نسمعها هى اكيد تحفه مش من مرمر ههههههههههههههههههه
بينى و بينك كانت عندى متمسحة يعنى كنت عرفها ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

هههههههه 

ماشى يا بيبو شكرا على الكلمتين دول 

واياااااك بقى اعرف انك مش نزلتها هقتلك تصدق ههههه

ميررررررررسى يا جماعة لمروركم 

صلواتكم بقى ​


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي علي الترنيمة و جاري التحميل​*


----------



## king (16 أغسطس 2009)

الترنيمة دى تحفة جداااا جداااااشكرا على المجهود


----------



## basnt63 (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا مرمر على الترنيمة
​


----------



## magdyzaky (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ربنا يفرح قلبكو  وام النور تحميكو على طول


----------



## حبة خردل (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*في وقتها*​


----------

